# goal to move to the USA in 5 years



## thewinterdragon (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm an aspiring filmmaker.
Currently an author, scriptwriter, freelance writing assessor, game designer, cartoonist, game art + computer programming student and artist.
I'm 35.
I live in New Zealand.
I have a UK and NZ passport.
Getting a driver's licence this year or next year.
My current goal is to double my income so I can live more independently and buy stuff I like quicker ($100/wk for shopping.)
My next goal is to get my novel published or a script sold, or other writing projects/games sold to establish a baseline for my income.
Then I want to freelance upto 7hrs/wk every week.
And sell 800 units of my game.
This will give me enough money to save for 3 years to produce my movie. I've produced shorts that I have written before but this will be my first feature.
My five year goal is to live in Austin or Portland in a tiny home and continue my creative work. And to rent an apartment in Knoxville.
The biggest obstacle I can see is getting a visa to be legal to work in the USA. I was thinking a business visa?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You may want to read up on investor visa requirements on uscis.gov.


----------

